# Good For Cycling???



## bigboi26 (Mar 24, 2006)

Whats up PF Fam!!! Ok, I got my 125 and 55 up and running... I was wondering would Zebra Danio be a good fish to put in the tanks to help with cycling??

Thanks..

Waiting to get my 280 gal up and running... will post pics...


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Your going to need a lot of them to match a piranhas bio load. But I don't see why they wouldn't work.


----------



## bigboi26 (Mar 24, 2006)

ok, so what would be the best fish to add? Dont want to add crazy expensive fish, ust for them to get eatin' up when I throw my RBs' in there..


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

^^^ a sh*tload of goldfish feeders.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I cycled mine with a couple plecos. Maybe not the best choice, but at least it will have a little growth head start on the p's


----------



## bigboi26 (Mar 24, 2006)

I was going to do the gold fish feeders but I know they can carry all kinds of [email protected]*t and I dont want to F*^k up my tank!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

I am having the same thoughts. I no longer have p's so i emptied my tank and gave it a good cleaning out. now im filling it back up but not sure what i will be putting in it. Would i do well to put a few goldfish in to help cycle it and how long should i leave it before putting fish in?


----------



## bigboi26 (Mar 24, 2006)

I put in 15 quarantined feeders yesterday in each tank... I hope this will help it out!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

bigboi26 said:


> I put in 15 quarantined feeders yesterday in each tank... I hope this will help it out!!


May be just a bit too much in a 55G, wont hurt any, but the cycle may take longer to complete.


----------



## bigboi26 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah I kind of thought that too, so I took all of them out except for 3 in the 55... I have about 6 or 7 in the 125.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

bigboi26 said:


> Yeah I kind of thought that too, so I took all of them out except for 3 in the 55... I have about 6 or 7 in the 125.










actually i would have left all in the 125G and for the 55G 6 gf should be enough.


----------



## bigboi26 (Mar 24, 2006)

just great!!!!







it seems to be ok excepr for the ammo... I cant get either one to go down past .25... I'm gonna do another water change 2morrow and add some prime.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

well if you want to cycle faster put there more fish ,like 1/20gall
this helped me many times


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

bigboi26 said:


> just great!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your only a few days into the cycle, and your ammo is only .25. So why the water changes and the prime?

Let the ammo run up to 2 or 3 ppm as long as your fish dont look like there gonna die in minutes, leave it there. Thats why you got cheap fish.

Didn't notice this thread was last updated a week ago. Either way, leave the ammo alone, unless it gets too severe. In 3-6 weeks it will go away by itself


----------

